# Mac Paraphernalia Advice



## Jett Hitt (Mar 10, 2022)

I just purchased a new Mac Studio Max 64GB 2TB to replace my 2010 5,1, and because I have been stuck in 2010 for the past decade, I don't really know that much about USB C, Thunderbolt, HDMI, and all that jazz. So I am hoping someone can set me straight on the support tech that I need to pick up before my machine arrives.

I have a 27" Mac LED Cinema Display with a Mini DisplayPort connector. Is a simple converter mini display to HDMI cable all that I need? (I don't know what the K designation of this monitor is, but the resolution is 2560 x 1440).

I think I have my sound card covered. According to Apogee, I just need a mini USB to USB C cable, and it should be plug and play–in theory.

Over time, I have collected 4 SSDs that live outside of my 5,1, and they are just housed in cheap Sabrent enclosures that all have USB A connectors. Given that they are all Samsung 2.5 inch SSDs, they aren't super fast, so I might be fine with buying a few USB to USB C adapters. But of course, I am going to run out of ports. The options for housing these together seem to be quite limited. Sabrent makes a 4 bay unit, but it is only USB 3.0. It might not matter given that these are not NVMe drives, but I don't know what I need for the peak performance of these drives. (And it is worth noting that my go-to libraries will be housed internally.) OWC makes the Thunderbay 4 enclosure, but I am not sure that the benefit would merit the cost. I think these drives top out at 560 MB/s. Another option for some expandability might be something like the Satechi Type-C Stand & Hub with SSD Enclosure, though I am not sure that the base of the Mac Studio is the same as the Mac Mini.

Finally, since I only picked up the 64GB model, I plan to slave my 5,1. Is there a special ethernet cable that I need for this? Cat 6? Cat 8? VSL doesn't seem to specify anything in particular. I also hope to do screen sharing between my Mac Studio and my 5,1 to avoid having an additional monitor for my 5,1. (I have no idea how well this will work, but my understanding is that it works via ethernet.) Any advice that anyone has would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## davidson (Mar 10, 2022)

I use one of these with 4 2tb ssds, connected via a usb-a slot. USB 3 is more than enough for sata drives so don't worry about it not being TB3. I've not had a problem in 18 months or so of heavy daily use, and I plan on using it for another couple of years until kontakt etc can actually make use of faster speeds.









Sabrent USB 3.0 4 Bay 2.5" Hard Drive/SSD Docking Station with Fan (DS-4SSD) | DS-4SSD


The Sabrent SATA Hard Drive Docking Station enables you to access SSDs and 2.5" hard drives, without the frustration of assembling hard drive enclosures. By inserting a 2.5" SATA hard drive directly into this docking station, you can quickly access drive contents and transfer files. Transfer...




www.sabrent.com


----------



## Jett Hitt (Mar 10, 2022)

davidson said:


> I use one of these with 4 2tb ssds, connected via a usb-a slot. USB 3 is more than enough for sata drives so don't worry about it not being TB3. I've not had a problem in 18 months or so of heavy daily use, and I plan on using it for another couple of years until kontakt etc can actually make use of faster speeds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. That’s the one I was looking at, but I wasn’t sure how big of a hit I would take on the speed.


----------



## davidson (Mar 10, 2022)

@Jett Hitt These are the speeds I'm getting using crucial mx500 drives. Not blisteringly fast, but a good solid number for a gen 1 usb3 hub. You _may_ be able to get 10-20% more with the right TB3 dock, but whether that would translate to any noticeable difference in kontakt loading times is unlikely.


----------



## Jett Hitt (Mar 10, 2022)

davidson said:


> @Jett Hitt These are the speeds I'm getting using crucial mx500 drives. Not blisteringly fast, but a good solid number for a gen 1 usb3 hub. You _may_ be able to get 10-20% more with the right TB3 dock, but whether that would translate to any noticeable difference in kontakt loading times is unlikely.


Thank you. It certainly isn't blazing, but it's probably just fine for drives that I don't use all that often. Did you have to buy an extra cable for USB C? I can't find anything about cable options. It seems that it only comes with USB A.


----------



## Prockamanisc (Mar 10, 2022)

So the 2 things you're going to want, then, are NVMe, and Thunderbolt 3. I would get something like the Glyph Atom Pro. Buy one with enough room to grow, too, if you plan on buying any more libraries in the next 10 years. If you get that, I don't think you'll ever need to update it, because I don't think us composers will ever need anything faster. The technology will exceed our needs. That's what I'll get once I get a Mac Studio in the far future.


----------



## rnb_2 (Mar 10, 2022)

Jett Hitt said:


> I just purchased a new Mac Studio Max 64GB 2TB to replace my 2010 5,1, and because I have been stuck in 2010 for the past decade, I don't really know that much about USB C, Thunderbolt, HDMI, and all that jazz. So I am hoping someone can set me straight on the support tech that I need to pick up before my machine arrives.
> 
> I have a 27" Mac LED Cinema Display with a Mini DisplayPort connector. Is a simple converter mini display to HDMI cable all that I need? (I don't know what the K designation of this monitor is, but the resolution is 2560 x 1440).
> 
> ...


Your Cinema Display is referred to as 2k (to distinguish it from 1920x1080 "Full HD", which actually should have been called 2k if 3840x2160 is 4k). I did some digging, and while a Mini DisplayPort to HDMI adapter may do the trick, be aware that there are reports of issues with older Apple displays with Apple Silicon Macs:

"However, people online have reported problems with using the Thunderbolt Display or Apple’s LED Cinema Display with Apple’s M1 Macs. As detailed by Macworld U.K., these displays show a line of flashing pixels at the top right of the screen. The display is still usable, but the flashing pixels are a distraction.

Apple has not addressed the issue, which seems like it could be a compatibility problem with the M1’s GPU. Apple declared these displays as “Vintage” in July 2021, which means that the company will not supply parts for repairs, nor do they promise to provide OS support. So there probably will be no fix coming from Apple."

On the drive enclosure question, I have and really like OWC's Thunderbay Mini (I have the Thunderbolt 2 version with 4 HDDs in it). The one advantage it will have over a USB3 solution is that Thunderbolt will let you read from all of the enclosed SSDs at full speed simultaneously. USB3's 5gbps matches up pretty closely with SATA3's 6gbps, so it can handle one SATA SSD at a time, but as soon as you start reading from more than one simultaneously, there's the potential for slower performance from each. Thunderbolt 3 and 4 have over 5x the available bandwidth for data as USB3, so that wouldn't be an issue with 4 drives. If you're accessing each drive individually, you'd only need the enclosure, not the model with the RAID software.

The Mac Studio does have 2 USB-A ports, so you wouldn't need to plug all of your USB-A devices into USB-C ports.

I think a CAT6 network cable should be fine for VEP - according to VSL, gigabit ethernet is all you need (the Mac Studio has 10gb ethernet, but your 5,1 probably doesn't).


----------



## davidson (Mar 10, 2022)

Jett Hitt said:


> Thank you. It certainly isn't blazing, but it's probably just fine for drives that I don't use all that often. Did you have to buy an extra cable for USB C? I can't find anything about cable options. It seems that it only comes with USB A.


No, I just connect to USB-A. Pretty sure there would be zero difference with a USB-C connector. The dock is USB3 3.0, it doesn't matter whether you connect to an A or C slot as long as its USB 3, which pretty much all macs have been for a few years.


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 10, 2022)

davidson said:


> I use one of these with 4 2tb ssds, connected via a usb-a slot. USB 3 is more than enough for sata drives so don't worry about it not being TB3. I've not had a problem in 18 months or so of heavy daily use, and I plan on using it for another couple of years until kontakt etc can actually make use of faster speeds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have this but had to abandon using it as it would constantly disconnect with my Mac Pro. I haven't tried it with my Mac Mini M1 however...


----------



## davidson (Mar 10, 2022)

dcoscina said:


> I have this but had to abandon using it as it would constantly disconnect with my Mac Pro. I haven't tried it with my Mac Mini M1 however...


That's unfortunate. 2019 MP? Any drive I connect to the mac mini via the TB3 ports disconnect randomly, but they're rock solid via usb-a. I'm hoping that's fixed with the studio.


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 10, 2022)

davidson said:


> That's unfortunate. 2019 MP? Any drive I connect to the mac mini via the TB3 ports disconnect randomly, but they're rock solid via usb-a. I'm hoping that's fixed with the studio.


it is a 2013 MP Trashcan. I might try it with my Mini however... why not? It's not like I'm able to sell it. LOL. I will try the USBA connection. Maybe that will work better


----------



## Jett Hitt (Mar 10, 2022)

rnb_2 said:


> Your Cinema Display is referred to as 2k (to distinguish it from 1920x1080 "Full HD", which actually should have been called 2k if 3840x2160 is 4k). I did some digging, and while a Mini DisplayPort to HDMI adapter may do the trick, be aware that there are reports of issues with older Apple displays with Apple Silicon Macs:
> 
> "However, people online have reported problems with using the Thunderbolt Display or Apple’s LED Cinema Display with Apple’s M1 Macs. As detailed by Macworld U.K., these displays show a line of flashing pixels at the top right of the screen. The display is still usable, but the flashing pixels are a distraction.
> 
> ...


Ruh-roh. Didn't see that coming. Ugh. I did some digging on Mac Rumors, and they say that it will work via this cable:









USB-C to Mini DisplayPort Adapter [email protected] - Silver


The USB-C To Mini DisplayPort Adapter is an excellent tech companion to devices like Apple new lineup of M1 MacBook Pro/Air, MacMini including iMac and Mac Pro.




www.uptab.com





However, there were a few complaints about font smoothing not working correctly. I was banking on being able to use this monitor because, frankly, I can barely tell the difference between it and my iMac 5K. I'm gonna be a bit bummed if I have to spring for the new Apple display.

I have been eyeing the Thunderbay Mini for quite some time. I may go that route, depending upon whether I have to buy a new monitor LOL. Thanks Rick!


----------



## davidson (Mar 10, 2022)

dcoscina said:


> it is a 2013 MP Trashcan. I might try it with my Mini however... why not? It's not like I'm able to sell it. LOL. I will try the USBA connection. Maybe that will work better


Ahh yeah, my trashcan ejects everything I can throw at it haha. I don't have one of those USB3 type B to USB-C cables, but if you do, it'd be interesting to hear what speeds you're getting.


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 10, 2022)

davidson said:


> Ahh yeah, my trashcan ejects everything I can throw at it haha. I don't have one of those USB3 type B to USB-C cables, but if you do, it'd be interesting to hear what speeds you're getting.


I’ll let you know. Glad to hear this might be useable after all!


----------



## jcrosby (Mar 10, 2022)

Mandatory paraphernalia for any mac user:

One token friend working in academia (preferably with a PhD)
One token "culturally diverse" friend.
A yoga mat. (A spouse with a yoga mat will typically suffice).
At least 4 Deepak Chopra books. (A podcast subscription doesn't hurt either).
A hybrid/electric vehicle. (Tesla being optimal).
6 rescue dogs.
1 rescue cat.
A week's supply of Kale chips.
One refusal to drink non-craft beer.
One cruelty-free, cage-free, farm-raised diet.








Kidding!  Not to mention that I like or am ok with everything above. (Except maybe Kale chips. And probably an overexposure to Deepak Chopra).


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 10, 2022)

While I don't think you need to go full NVME and Thunderbolt 4 or whatever the new machines ship with to serve samples, I also haven't had much luck with more than 2 SSDs in an enclosure using USB 3. I haven't used this Sabrent model, and maybe its controller is better, but when I tried a different 4 bay SSD USB3 hub I had constant issues with Logic throwing up playback errors. I now have both the big and mini version of the OWC Thunderbay, and they generally work well. The big version with the power supply inside the unit, has a very noisy fan and you will want to replace it if you get that one. The mini has an external power block and its fan is quieter, though you might still want to replace it with a quieter one, or since it doesn't have a power supply inside it, you might get away with just disconnecting the fan altogether. Replacing the fan in either case is a very simply operation.


----------



## khollister (Mar 14, 2022)

jcrosby said:


> Mandatory paraphernalia for any mac user:
> 
> One token friend working in academia (preferably with a PhD)


My wife is a university professor - check


jcrosby said:


> One token "culturally diverse" friend.


check


jcrosby said:


> A yoga mat. (A spouse with a yoga mat will typically suffice).


I have a yoga mat that I use to shoot rifle prone on the concrete pads at the range - check. Hey, I'm old.


jcrosby said:


> At least 4 Deepak Chopra books. (A podcast subscription doesn't hurt either).


Who?


jcrosby said:


> A hybrid/electric vehicle. (Tesla being optimal).


I have a Prius - check. I also have a 3/4 ton diesel truck to actually haul or tow things


jcrosby said:


> 6 rescue dogs.


1 rescue Golden Retriever - he's big though, should count as several ankle biters


jcrosby said:


> 1 rescue cat.


2 rescue cats - double check


jcrosby said:


> A week's supply of Kale chips.


Not in this house - ever


jcrosby said:


> One refusal to drink non-craft beer.


I don't drink beer anymore, only expensive bourbon


jcrosby said:


> One cruelty-free, cage-free, farm-raised diet.


Do cage-free eggs count?


jcrosby said:


> Kidding!  Not to mention that I like or am ok with everything above. (Except maybe Kale chips. And probably an overexposure to Deepak Chopra).


----------



## Jett Hitt (Mar 15, 2022)

Anyone can answer this obviously, but I am going to tag @rnb_2 because Rick seems to always be up on the latest Mac info, though I suppose this info isn't completely Mac specific.

I have been surveying my SSD drives, and I have 9 of them. But 5 of these are quite old and 500GB. When I contemplate the cost of housing four of these drives in a $250 enclosure, it doesn't seem to make much sense when I could buy a much faster NVMe drive that would hold most of this content for considerably less money (or probably about the same once I buy an enclosure). Initially, I was just thinking about something like the Sabrent 4 bay discussed above, until that @dcoscina character disparaged that idea (He's off my Xmas card list.). It seems for the same money as the Thunderbay Mini, I could just house all of these samples on a much faster drive.

So are there any recommendations for 2TB drives/enclosures that will make maximum usage of the ports specific to the Mac Studio M1 Max at a reasonable price?


----------



## khollister (Mar 15, 2022)

OWC 2.0TB Envoy Pro SX Thunderbolt Portable NVMe SSD at MacSales.com


TB3ENVPSX02 2.0TB OWC Envoy Pro SX Thunderbolt Portable NVMe SSD. Super-fast Xtremely portable Thunderbolt/USB4 SSD for daily storage and backup to production-level audio, design, and photography.




eshop.macsales.com


----------



## rnb_2 (Mar 15, 2022)

Jett Hitt said:


> Anyone can answer this obviously, but I am going to tag @rnb_2 because Rick seems to always be up on the latest Mac info, though I suppose this info isn't completely Mac specific.
> 
> I have been surveying my SSD drives, and I have 9 of them. But 5 of these are quite old and 500GB. When I contemplate the cost of housing four of these drives in a $250 enclosure, it doesn't seem to make much sense when I could buy a much faster NVMe drive that would hold most of this content for considerably less money (or probably about the same once I buy an enclosure). Initially, I was just thinking about something like the Sabrent 4 bay discussed above, until that @dcoscina character disparaged that idea (He's off my Xmas card list.). It seems for the same money as the Thunderbay Mini, I could just house all of these samples on a much faster drive.
> 
> So are there any recommendations for 2TB drives/enclosures that will make maximum usage of the ports specific to the Mac Studio M1 Max at a reasonable price?


I was just having a conversation in another thread about not replacing SATA3 SSDs with NVMe just for theoretical performance improvements that might not show up so much in reality, but in your case - with old, smaller SSDs - going to a single NVMe drive makes sense.

I've had decent luck with both the Crucial P1/P2 and Intel 660P/670P NVMe drives. I use a few different enclosures that I've accumulated over the years. For portable drives, I like the OWC Envoy Express - it's inexpensive for a Thunderbolt enclosure ($79), it's well-made, and what looks like a captive Thunderbolt cable is actually just a standard cable that plugs in inside the enclosure, so you can go shorter or longer if needed, or replace it if the cable fails. Of course, it works fine on the desktop as well.


----------



## Jett Hitt (Mar 15, 2022)

rnb_2 said:


> I was just having a conversation in another thread about not replacing SATA3 SSDs with NVMe just for theoretical performance improvements that might not show up so much in reality, but in your case - with old, smaller SSDs - going to a single NVMe drive makes sense.
> 
> I've had decent luck with both the Crucial P1/P2 and Intel 660P/670P NVMe drives. I use a few different enclosures that I've accumulated over the years. For portable drives, I like the OWC Envoy Express - it's inexpensive for a Thunderbolt enclosure ($79), it's well-made, and what looks like a captive Thunderbolt cable is actually just a standard cable that plugs in inside the enclosure, so you can go shorter or longer if needed, or replace it if the cable fails. Of course, it works fine on the desktop as well.


Check this thing out. Seems to be brand new.





__





OWC 2.0TB (HDD) miniStack STX Stackable Storage and... at MacSales.com


T4MS6H02N00 2.0TB (HDD) OWC miniStack STX Stackable Storage and Thunderbolt Hub Xpansion Solution. Perfectly sized to seamlessly stack with the Mac mini and the ideal storage and connectivity expansion companion for Thunderbolt or USB equipped computers and devices




eshop.macsales.com


----------



## rnb_2 (Mar 15, 2022)

Jett Hitt said:


> Check this thing out. Seems to be brand new.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's absolutely an option - it could replace a much larger dual PCIe enclosure I have that's just housing two SSDs (one SATA, one NVMe), but I don't have any reason to throw that kind of money at it. It would stack nicely with the Mac Studio, and give you even more ports to work with. I am a bit concerned with the size of that fan - they had to go really tiny to leave enough room for a 3.5" HDD, so I'd be concerned about noise.

Also, it looks like they're not using the best Thunderbolt controller (or maybe they're splitting PCI lanes between the drives?), as they only claim 770MB/s maximum - similar to a single NVMe drive in the 4M2. This isn't likely to be an issue for sample use, though.

Personally, I wouldn't want to put a hard drive in it - my only HDDs are backup drives (3.5") or in a RAID5 attached to my Mac mini server in my TV stand (2.5"). The thought of a big spinner sitting underneath a Mac Studio (or even a Mac mini) doesn't appeal, but that's just me.


----------



## Jett Hitt (Mar 15, 2022)

rnb_2 said:


> That's absolutely an option - it could replace a much larger dual PCIe enclosure I have that's just housing two SSDs (one SATA, one NVMe), but I don't have any reason to throw that kind of money at it. It would stack nicely with the Mac Studio, and give you even more ports to work with. I am a bit concerned with the size of that fan - they had to go really tiny to leave enough room for a 3.5" HDD, so I'd be concerned about noise.
> 
> Also, it looks like they're not using the best Thunderbolt controller (or maybe they're splitting PCI lanes between the drives?), as they only claim 770MB/s maximum - similar to a single NVMe drive in the 4M2. This isn't likely to be an issue for sample use, though.
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't want to put a hard drive in it - my only HDDs are backup drives (3.5") or in a RAID5 attached to my Mac mini server in my TV stand (2.5"). The thought of a big spinner sitting underneath a Mac Studio (or even a Mac mini) doesn't appeal, but that's just me.


It does also take a 2.5, so I just assumed that I could chuck an SSD in that slot. I don't use spinners for anything--haven't in years. I was a little concerned about the speed. If it is really Thunderbolt 4, I thought sure that NVMe would be twice that speed.


----------



## rnb_2 (Mar 15, 2022)

Jett Hitt said:


> It does also take a 2.5, so I just assumed that I could chuck an SSD in that slot. I don't use spinners for anything--haven't in years. I was a little concerned about the speed. If it is really Thunderbolt 4, I thought sure that NVMe would be twice that speed.


Yeah - if they would have optimized for a 2.5" drive instead of 3.5", they could have gone with a larger, slower, quieter fan. I am surprised by the speed claims - 1.5GB/s would have been my guess, as well.


----------



## Jett Hitt (Mar 15, 2022)

rnb_2 said:


> Yeah - if they would have optimized for a 2.5" drive instead of 3.5", they could have gone with a larger, slower, quieter fan. I am surprised by the speed claims - 1.5GB/s would have been my guess, as well.


I just got off the phone with them. Jeez, it is a spinner at that price. This is an absolute no-go. And no, it will not reach 1.5 GB even with an NVMe. They are splitting the lanes. This thing is stupid expensive for what you get.

I have purchased a number of things from OWC over the years, and I personally have not had very good luck. The only SSD I ever had die came from them, and it was not cheap. Lots of folks like OWC, but I find them to be terribly expensive, and I am not sure the quality is really that much better.


----------



## rnb_2 (Mar 15, 2022)

Jett Hitt said:


> I just got off the phone with them. Jeez, it is a spinner at that price. This is an absolute no-go. And no, it will not reach 1.5 GB even with an NVMe. They are splitting the lanes. This thing is stupid expensive for what you get.
> 
> I have purchased a number of things from OWC over the years, and I personally have not had very good luck. The only SSD I ever had die came from them, and it was not cheap. Lots of folks like OWC, but I find them to be terribly expensive, and I am not sure the quality is really that much better.


Oof - I saw 2TB and assumed that was with an SSD, but with the enclosure only price of $299, that was obviously not going to be the case. I know that Thunderbolt adds to their costs, but with the way they're splitting the lanes for the internal bays, I'm not sure what market they're selling this to.


----------



## khollister (Mar 15, 2022)

Another option that runs at full speed -


----------



## Jett Hitt (Mar 15, 2022)

khollister said:


> Another option that runs at full speed -



Thank you. That was very informative. That rather pricey enclosure gets pretty mixed reviews though.


----------



## khollister (Mar 15, 2022)

Jett Hitt said:


> Thank you. That was very informative. That rather pricey enclosure gets pretty mixed reviews though.


There is always Glyph.


----------



## HCMarkus (Mar 16, 2022)

I'm gonna be trying inexpensive separate USB3.1 cases to house three SATA SSDs when my Mac Studio arrives. I'm getting an Ultra, but will only need 3 TB connections (Second Monitor, MOTU 828es Interface, and a single PCIe SSD housed in one of those $80 OWC TB cases). This leaves three USB C and two USB A ports for the three SATA SSDs and a hub or two for dongles and controllers. I'll also need to connect a couple of USB backup drives, but speed is not an issue with them... I just need reliability. Hopefully they will hang off a USB hub without causing any trouble.

Wish me luck!


----------



## khollister (Mar 16, 2022)

HCMarkus said:


> I'm gonna be trying inexpensive separate USB3.1 cases to house three SATA SSDs when my Mac Studio arrives. I'm getting an Ultra, but will only need 3 TB connections (Second Monitor, MOTU 828es Interface, and a single PCIe SSD housed in one of those $80 OWC TB cases). This leaves three USB C and two USB A ports for the three SATA SSDs and a hub or two for dongles and controllers. I'll also need to connect a couple of USB backup drives, but speed is not an issue with them... I just need reliability. Hopefully they will hang off a USB hub without causing any trouble.
> 
> Wish me luck!


The M1's have somewhat gimped USB 3 controller performance - you are going to be disappointed in the speed of a SATA SSD connected via USB 3. The best bet for extracting max performance from multiple SATA SSD's is the OWC TB Mini - 4 SATA SSD's will just about saturate the available bandwidth of a TB3/4 port for data (~2500 MBs, the rest of the 40Gbps is reserved for video and overhead). The downside is the potential fan noise.

BTW, you can use a TB4 hub (the OWC one is the cheapest) to multiplex a monitor and a SSD (or the MOTU) without performance compromise since the video stream will not steal bandwidth from the data stream.


----------



## HCMarkus (Mar 16, 2022)

Thanks for the input; I'm thinking I'll just' give it a whirl, as the thing I really care about is the SSDs' ability to stream fast enough to serve up my VI samples, which I have distributed across two of the SSDs. Load times are less of a concern.

Current strategy under consideration is to put working project files (DP) on the NVMe SSD or the internal 2TB SSD, but I can always use those fast SSDs for sample data, too.

Good tip on the TB hub. Thank You.


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 18, 2022)

khollister said:


> The M1's have somewhat gimped USB 3 controller performance - you are going to be disappointed in the speed of a SATA SSD connected via USB 3. The best bet for extracting max performance from multiple SATA SSD's is the OWC TB Mini - 4 SATA SSD's will just about saturate the available bandwidth of a TB3/4 port for data (~2500 MBs, the rest of the 40Gbps is reserved for video and overhead). The downside is the potential fan noise.
> 
> BTW, you can use a TB4 hub (the OWC one is the cheapest) to multiplex a monitor and a SSD (or the MOTU) without performance compromise since the video stream will not steal bandwidth from the data stream.


The fan on my OWC TB mini isn't very loud, but looks easy to replace (I just haven't found it bothersome enough to change). The one on the full sized OWC TB is very noisy but also very easy to replace, and the replacement fan isn't expensive, about $15 and 5 minutes work.


----------

